# AISC seismic design manual



## ipswitch (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got an offer to buy the manual new for $175 (includes shipping). Does this sound like a good price?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say that it is pretty good.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose (Jun 6, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> I just got an offer to buy the manual new for $175 (includes shipping). Does this sound like a good price?


That's a good price. It's $175 for members through AISC....and $350 without membership. Buy it! :signs051:


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I just bought it. If I end up not taking the SE I can still sell it for near the same price I bought it at.


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 11, 2011)

The book is a lot smaller than I thought it would be. LOL.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose (Jun 13, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> The book is a lot smaller than I thought it would be. LOL.



Yeah, its about 1/3 of the size of the Steel Construction Manual, despite being the same cost wise.


----------

